# think my skulls are breeding.



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay did this happen to anyone else this year? I have had for the last three years 99 skulls i challenge the kids to find them all thru my haunt. or just tell em they want one more (yes I know tm disney )

so last night I am in the garage, packageing my skull if i pack em a certain way they fit in one box.

and I couldnt make me fit so i started counting... I now have110 skulls. wife swears she didnt buy any. so I am thinking this 5th sunday thing is when skulls breed. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think this phenomenon is related to the "Ever Expanding Prop Syndrome", which results in things you pull out of storage somehow not fitting back into the same space after Halloween:jol:


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

wheussmann said:


> Okay did this happen to anyone else this year? I have had for the last three years 99 skulls i challenge the kids to find them all thru my haunt. or just tell em they want one more (yes I know tm disney )
> 
> so last night I am in the garage, packageing my skull if i pack em a certain way they fit in one box.
> 
> and I couldnt make me fit so i started counting... I now have110 skulls. wife swears she didnt buy any. so I am thinking this 5th sunday thing is when skulls breed. :googly:


Ooh. That's kinda spooky. Maybe you had donations. I don't know why someone would do that, but maybe.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ummm...now I know where all my missing skulls are going....I had wayyyy fewer this year than I used to have.

really...no joke.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe your kind neighbor lady made a donation....


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Have any kids gone missing?


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Got any extra socks? I'm thinking your house is at the other of the wormhole where all things that disappear from house end up.


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

found the culprit.. okay not culprit.

it is my youngest mischief maker, (whos 12) she wanted to play a practical joke on dad, and well bought skulls and kept adding then to see if i would notice during set-up

She said she was up in her room (which is above the driveway ) where I was trying to figure out my conundrum of Skulls not fitting in the box.. she said she laughed so hard as i spent almost and hour unpacking and repacking... then when i started counting she said she is amazed she couldnt hear her laughing as she was rolling on the floor.

well this morning I wake her for school(this is how I found out) she comes down and sits while I am making breakfast, and set three skulls on the table (my back to the table.) when I turn I see the skulls and she starts laughing, Dad you forgot three more..

i almost dropped the french toast... gotta love when you kids turns out like you!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a great funny story - gotta love a kid with that kind of humor


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

lol, thanks for the story and laugh


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Darn, you bred a good one there!

I was going to ask if you had checked if all of the skulls you had were artificial!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a great kid. And I love that she let it go on for awhile, not tell you when she could hear you counting.


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

i was so frustrated when I was trying to pack them and they wouldnt fit... then when i counted and had 11 more!! i counted several more times, even sorted them into pile of 10 to make sure i wasnt double counting.. I have to laugh she got me good.. and to wait 17 days to let me stew... she is good! 

now to plot my revenge...


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Clever girl. Better keep an eye on that one.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am not one for practical jokes but THAT is funny!


----------

